# TUG member account



## Courts (Oct 9, 2007)

Is there a way to check my membership account ie., when my membership is due for renewal?

.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2007)

when you log into the ratings/reviews...the "my tug" link will show your current expiration date as well as the primary email address we have on file for you.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 9, 2007)

Would it be useful / possible to display it somewhere in the User CP?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 9, 2007)

Not easy to do. The two aren't linked, Keith. The operation of the BBS is independent of the rest of TUG and its membership information.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2007)

also due to the fact that the VAST majority of TUGBBS members are not actual TUG members....would make that increasingly difficult to maintain and manage.


----------

